# to try again or not?



## Jet (Jun 10, 2003)

Hi girls
I am sorry for the me post but my head is spinning!!We have had a long road to ttc and after my last bfn I really was ready to give up for good that was in September but now my heart is saying why not give it another go?
Our journey has been on going for 18 years in that time we have done 4 cycles with own eggs until ARGC kindly pointed out our embryos seem to arrested after 6 days not sure why I just assumed that it was my crappy eggs but I am not sure now? was it my immunes? so off we went to Spain after our 2 go of DE I got a chemical pregnancy, they recommend that I got my immunes done so back to ARCG which was told they could tweak the immunes just high NK cells.
so back to Spain we went and of course a bfn followed.... we changed clinic to Serum which have been amazing we were given antibodies and a hysto which helped paved the way for another cycle this time we did not want to take any chances so we went for DD alongside immune stuff we did manage to get a BFP for 2 weeks...with a fresh cycle and got some frosties.
So cycle no 9 we used the frosties we got another BFN...
My head is telling me what is the point in trying again it must be my body that rejects every embryo in sight over 20 embryos it has managed to reject so now I am thinking maybe using a surrogate but scared to dip my toe in.
I have spoken to Penny I did ask her if I was a hopeless case which definitely no you did get pregnant which was true but why do my body keep attacking the embryo? Penny has used neupogen alongside pred, clexane, asprin also intraplids so not sure what else she could have done??
I have had full immunes done about 10 years ago and more recently a very basic level which showed high nk cells but nothing else... my husband is willing to go along with what ever I decide and happy to use donor sperm or try with his sperm with a surrogate.
Thank you so much for reading my post is there any one out there with positive stories in a similar situation or advice welcome.
take care and good luck to all
Jet


----------



## bombsh3ll (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi Jet,

I really admire your strength & courage sticking at it for so many cycles & my heart goes out to you.

Whilst only you can decide what feels right, I think if it were me after 20 embryos & if I had the money I'd look into surrogacy. The women who do it usually have children of their own that they have conceived and carried so the chance of success is much higher.

If using a surrogate though, it is better to use your husband's sperm if possible as it makes things easier from a legal standpoint if the child is biologically related to at least one of you, especially if doing it abroad. 

I do hope your dreams come true one way or the other, it's surely deserved.

B xxx


----------



## Jet (Jun 10, 2003)

Thank you bomb for replying 
I think we will look into surrogacy for the next stage .. 
Many thanks hope u have a lovely weekend
Jet


----------



## Ashaa (Apr 3, 2013)

Hello Jet

Gosh what a history. So sorry. You have been incredibly strong.

Not sure if my suggestions will help but it seems popular right now, have you thought of an Endometrial scratch and Embryo glue, they are meant to help implantation. 

Best of luck to you.

X


----------

